# If you lived in Playa del Carmen.........



## Texas Juan Carlos (Aug 25, 2008)

wife and I are retiring to Playacar, so if you lived in Playa del Carmen:
1. when did you live there
2. for how long
3. what did you like most about it
4. what did you like least about it
5. what did you do with your time 
6. are there worthwhile charities to get involved with
7. is there a marina to dock a boat nearby
8. how large is the expat community there

any other thoughts would be appreciated, thank you all very much for your help.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Bienvenidos. I hope someone from that area can answer your questions.


----------

